# Travel between Ireland and UK



## Eureka101 (21 Jul 2021)

Hi all, 

So providing you are fully vaccinated and in possession of a Covid cert is it now possible to fly freely between Ireland and the UK without any restrictions such as testing and isolating.?


----------



## Leo (21 Jul 2021)

See DFA guidance on travel to GB here. See here for return requirements and bear in mind these are all subject to change at short notice.


----------



## Eureka101 (21 Jul 2021)

Lovely, very helpful 

cheers Leo


----------

